# Blue Point Siamese



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

At 5 weeks old, the points are coming through nicely. Loads more work needed to improve the type though.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Well that didnt work lol. I think you can just about see though :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look decent from a distance


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

haha! thanks sarah


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a bit better!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Id have them in a heart beat! They are beautyfull!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they don't look bad apart from the pale ish points.I've always disliked the head shape on blue points including Peter B's,snipey, which probably hails from the blue heratige,Those don't look bad in the pic though.Be interesting to see if better points go hand in hand with poorer heads as you develop them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I like the subtlety of blue points Siamese, they're very pretty Spitfire


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll keep an eye on the head shapes of the better pointed ones as I go. I think you may be right though sarah. The blue burmese (which these siamese were bred from) have the problem you mentioned. The darker the points on the burmese, the pointier the head shape.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty. I love the coloring


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Being new to working with these siamese, I'd like to hear what people think would be the best course of action to take next.
Two things need improvement. Type, and depth of points. 
I can cross the line to some very big and well shaped silvers, giving me some nice shaped blue point siamese in the second generation. Then selectively breed for darker points, whilst keeping the type.
Or... I can cross them back to some dark blue selfs to help the points instead. Then selectively breed for type and size.
I dont want to cross to both the blues and the silvers, then merging the lines, as they would cancel out each others good points to some degree.
Of course I could always continue breeding the line without any outcrosses, but I think it may take too many years to make a significant difference.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I would give Peter B a call, personally. He's the current siamese man, and i believe he has or did have blue points as well. You can also ask Stuart S as well - he was also very successful with siamese.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Good idea.Thanks, I didnt even know stuart bred them too. Saves me doing a radical cross.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, he and Ruth won a lot with them in the late 90s i think it was - can't remember exactly. But they were stunning.


----------

